

Emulating Functions in Dart - jashkenas
http://www.dartlang.org/articles/emulating-functions/index.html

======
moomin
This is how Clojure implements functions on top of Java. It still raises the
question: if you can build your own runtime, why not just have first class
functions? It seems like all anyone knows how to do is reimplement HotSpot.

~~~
mraleph
Dart _has_ first class functions:

[http://blog.sethladd.com/2011/12/learning-functions-for-
dart...](http://blog.sethladd.com/2011/12/learning-functions-for-dart.html)

What Gilad describes is a way to make an instance of a class to behave like a
function.

